# Bentley is on my last nerve!



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Where did you get that picture of Max? 
We've resorted to the Halti to be able to walk at all, and so far, it's working. Keeping my fingers crossed that he doesn't get used to it like he has everything else.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Screw some short sheet metal screws into the soles of your boots for traction on ice. Seriously. You can take them out later, and the boots will be as good as new. I've been doing this for years with running shoes.

The Screw Shoe: The best way to run on packed snow and ice!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Nairb said:


> Screw some short sheet metal screws into the soles of your boots for traction on ice. Seriously. You can take them out later, and the boots will be as good as new. I've been doing this for years with running shoes.
> 
> The Screw Shoe: The best way to run on packed snow and ice!


Or get yourself a pair of Stabilicers! Totally PREVENTS slipping on ice, for real! I personally have been using the stabilicers LITE for the past couple of years. Just remember to take them off between walks, otherwise if they stay on your boots for a whole year, e.g., thru the summer, and then you wear them in the snow, they'll probably slip off. 

Amazon.com: Stabilicers: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Studs on the stabilizers look similar to screws. I'm sure they both work. I'm confident enough in screw shoes to run on glare ice, and have never slipped. I haven't yet put them in my boots for walking Bella, but I should.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Try this method, it really does work:

Step 1: take a section of your 6 foot leash in your hand about the length of the dog's back (from the collar)

Step 2: wrap the free end of the leash under the dog. 

Step 3: pass the free end of the leash under where you determined the correct length to be

Step 4: pull snug, not tight

Step 5: position the loop around the dog's flanks, with the slip over his back. If you have a boy, make sure it is behind the boy 'puppy part' so not to hurt it.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Karen, I will try that. We just spent over an hour and we didn't even make it a full city block. He has sudden'y decided that pulling is fun and I come home with a sore arm.
For our hour long block walk I stopped every time he pulled. We can't get any exercise like that. :doh:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks Karen, I will try that. We just spent over an hour and we didn't even make it a full city block. He has sudden'y decided that pulling is fun and I come home with a sore arm.
> For our hour long block walk I stopped every time he pulled. We can't get any exercise like that. :doh:


Yup, he's been talkin to Max. They dearly do love to pull


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Because I have another headache starting I took Bentley for his last walk a little early tonight. Fail.
We have been through this and he knows how to walk so going backwards is not acceptable. I see a chiropractor 3 times a week for my back and all this pulling counteracts that.

I'm giving him one week to get it together. That will be 21 walks. I have always been 100% against prong collars but if at the end of a week he still wants to pull, that will be my next purchase. 
When he wants to behave he can do it but the decision is not his to make. I don't understand why all of a sudden he has chosen to pull like a horse but I will not tolerate it.
/rant


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Nairb said:


> Studs on the stabilizers look similar to screws. I'm sure they both work. I'm confident enough in screw shoes to run on glare ice, and have never slipped. I haven't yet put them in my boots for walking Bella, but I should.


Yaktrax work well too.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

teenage stage - he is testing you to see how far he can go. Hormones kicking in ....etc. 
Rose has decided after a week of great bumper retrieves, holding and bringing it right back like a hunting pup that she doesn't have to do it anymore. She is running around me, jumping watching me with the corner of her eye and enticing me to the nth degree. I let her blow some energy and completely ignore her and then stick the bumper in her mouth and make her heel all the way back home. Once we get closer to the house I switch back from the 50 yard rope to the leash and move back into training mode. I noticed that giving her a job like holding the bumper in her mouth has taken her mind off the miss-behaving like puling and jumping.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Have you tried the Gentle Leader? Works great with Max.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

DieselDog said:


> Yaktrax work well too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I've had a pair for years. My experience is that they don't work so well on glare ice. I just tried them again last week. They're better than nothing, but the screws work sooooo much better.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

You should get him a backpack!! That's what I'm using with Diego. It helps TREMENDOUSLY. It makes them focused on a job, and not pulling. I put one or two water bottles in each pack. I always run with my boy first, get his energy out so he's more relaxed to walk next to me. I use the SENSE-ible front clip harness. It works way better than the easy walker. I'm also against prongs, they don't really train a dog to not pull. What I do is basically just treat when he's walking nicely. You can practice this through the house and backyard. Just do what's best for you.

Let us know how it goes. I know it can be so frustrating. Diego's been pulling for 6 years of his life, but with consistent training I've got him walking by my side. I always thought it would never be possible, but it is. Hang in there!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Nairb said:


> I've had a pair for years. My experience is that they don't work so well on glare ice. I just tried them again last week. They're better than nothing, but the screws work sooooo much better.


Although.....I did not realize that Yaktrax makes these, with the steel spikes. Mine only have the coils. These are $40 though. Ouch!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

We do the leash trick the kwhit posted except we put it right behind the front legs, so when she pulls she creates the pressure on herself. It works to be able to stop the pulling long enough to get home if nothing else.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse, we had our morning walk. Oy vey.
I decided to see how he would walk just on the leash but I brought other things with me just in case.
No, he would not walk on the leash. He acted like a quarter horse pulling again. So I wrapped the leash around his body the way Karen showed me and he turned into a Bronking Bucko, literally. 

People that are used to seeing us walk nicely every morning were giggling asking what was up with 'sweet little Bentley'. gggrrr
I was getting frustrated because I'm trying to work with him with my 2nd migraine in a week. I would put him in a sit/stay and he would jump right back up and try to pull away.
We made another attempt at walking and he actually snarled at me! I tied his leash to a fence and walked about 25 feet away from him to calm myself down. He was acting like a bull the entire time trying to pull the fence down.
I decided to try the Halti for our walk home.

When I tried to put the Halti on him he tried to nip my hands. By this time I had HAD IT. I wrapped the leash around him like Karen showed me and I also wrapped it around his snout and we "walked" home that way with him pretty much hog tied. People were laughing thinking we were putting on a funny show for them when the entire time I was ready to strangle this dog.

We walked in the house, I took the leash off and he immediately ran over to the baby gate and started tearing the plastic foot release off of it. By the time I got my coat off the gate was destroyed.

I locked him in jail anyway, I used a bungee cord to secure the gate and that's where he remains.
I'm spoiled. I'm used to getting an adult dog and training them. Once they're trained they stay trained as long as you work at it everyday. Bentley is trained, he knows how to behave and other than his goofiness he behaves well. Until now.
I swear I heard him yell "Shut up, your not my real mother!"

I'm going back into my dark bedroom until this headache passes. Bentley can stay in jail until the cows come home.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

ohhhh boyyyy Bentley! You are REALLY asking for it! Please be good to your Mama!

Gosh, I feel for you Joyce. You know, if you do decide to use the prong collar, I'm sure you already know this, but please make sure you have someone who really knows how to use it _correctly_ to teach you. I actually really like using mine. It's like power steering for dogs that pull, and for me _it's a temporary solution: first you learn how to get your dog under control, then you can "graduate" to a different collar_. I was taught how to use it by 2 separate trainers, both with very similar instructions. _You NEVER hurt the dog by using it: it's just a short/quick/strong pull on the leash (as a correction only) and then an immediate release of the pull. _You can continue your usual training including heeling, etc., just use the prong for when you're correcting the dog. There are a few YouTube videos out there showing the technique.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Have you tried the Easy Walker from Pet smart? The Halti was also a failure for Roxy. But he Easy Walker harness is great. If not you can return it( I do love that about Pet Smart). Good Luck


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh Joyce,

I'm sorry to hear about your migraine yet again. 

It does sound like the teenage phase....what a stinker....I've no words of wisdom on this, our one and only big dog before Sage was just a great dog, she would pull and I would tell her back and she would get in line with me. Her teenage years are a blur, with three small kids and a big puppy I can't remember it all....sigh....We do use the Easy Walker at the moment with Sage and Emma...works great! But I do want to teach Sage good leash manners....

Hope you feel better soon and really hoping this is your last migraine ever....


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Migraines suck. Is it food related or stress? Mine are triggered by certain foods (chocolate is one, yeah, sucks to be me). 

Bentley, Bentley, please stop listening to Max, he's a very bad influence about this walking thing.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Prongs are very effective provided they are a quick correction, and release! =). I determined Ellie to be too timid for a prong, though she behaves on it. I opted for the Easy Walk harness. Best thing for her! =). She's a petite 50 lbs, but walks were pretty unbearable with her pulling, and then when she'd shy away from things, it would create such a scene! 

I'm so sorry you are getting these migraines at the SAME time he is testing you in his teenage years! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> I swear I heard him yell "Shut up, your not my real mother!"


OMG! This had me . Too bad there wasn't a "Scared Straight!" for dogs, huh? I can just picture Bentley trying to act all tough with all the dogs in the shelter in his face screaming, _"I gave my owners a hard time and pulled on the lead too, and look where it got me...in the pound without a home! Do you want that to happen to you?!? DO YOU?! DO YOU!?" _

Sorry, Joyce...I don't mean to make light of your situation, but I guarantee, it will pass. He's being a bratty teenager. Some are way worse than others during this phase and Bentley seems to be one of those. My sister's last dog was horrible. He was a total pain in the as*. She and her husband were going crazy. But you know what? He turned out to be the absolute best dog she ever had. But for awhile there, it was rough. _Really_ rough.

One of my Danes, Baron, was bad, too. Not on the lead, but destroying things. At about 8 months old, he turned into a different dog. He was always a model citizen, but then one day, I thought that someone had switched dogs on us. He destroyed all our hoses, tore the screen cover completely off our deck, (twice :doh, tore the rubber bumper off my car, ripped apart all of his beds, chewed the steering wheel on my car clear through and started to get too protective of our home. We just upped our training classes and at around 1 yr. old, he was our angel again. It's like someone flipped switch back on in his head. And he never acted out again.

Is Bentley on NILF? If not, I'd definitely start. Not sure about the prong, I have mixed feelings about them. If you decide to go that route, make sure it's fitted properly. Also use small links. Prongs should be self correcting, you shouldn't ever have to do the correction yourself. 

Hang in there, Joyce...it'll get better.


----------



## LifeIsGood (Oct 11, 2012)

feel better Joyce! i get a migraine a year usually spring or fall when it rains for days and temp drops; my aunt gives me 1/2 zanex and 2 excedrin migraine, and it works well for me. Good luck with Broadway! Can Ky help at all?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I too was against prong collars. I had one from my last dog, Shamus, a 150lb French Mastiff. After trying EVERY possible alternative collar and harness I resorted to the old prong collar. It made a hugh difference in the beginning but with Murphy's heavy coat and thick hair around his neck he's pulling again a little bit. I was advised by my trainer this is a better option than a regular choke which can cause internal damage to the neck. At least both I and my husband can have enjoyable long walks!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

It is a much better option than a choke chain, but Bella even pulls somewhat with a prong. It really doesn't bother her that much. For the past week, she's been wearing an e-collar with the leash attached to a regular buckle collar. That seems to have done the trick. After about 3 days, we completely transitioned to the warning beep. We've take several 3-4 mile walks over the past few days without even needing the beep. The collar purchase was primarily to keep her from choking on sticks (it's solved that problem too), but it seems to have eliminated the pulling.....at least for now. 

If anyone wants to blast me for using the e-collar, have at it. I don't care. It's what works for us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Regarding the prong collar. I to was instructed to give quick corrections but didn't like the way the trainer demonstrated, I just couldn't do that to my dog. I "pull back" on the leash when he pulls. I know it doesn't hurt him but he gets the message.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Joyce
I wish you could see the picture I have of Sheldon pulling my husband into the house 
after the recent snow storm. He wanted no part of being outside. Just did his business
and wanted to come right in. For me he's not so bad. I just keep telling him to wait
and stop when he pulls. I agree with the above post I prefer not to use the prong collar
and just give him the tug on the leash that usually corrects the pulling. Feel better.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I have also used prong collars, both on our two goldens, and a great dane that my father had. If used properly, they do not harm the dog, and are definitely much safer than choke chains. I know that they are controversial, but it's better that than a possible dislocated shoulder....


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

oh Joyce.. I feel your pain. Chloe was leash reactive to other dogs and I was sure she would dislocated my arm during one of those pulls. She is better now... only a year later lol. I think people here have been giving you good advice. Hope your head feels better!!


----------



## MissMolly (Oct 27, 2012)

I have seen some GR with Gentle Leader straps on the nose...I asked their owners what they were, and its designed to stop dogs from pulling, its isnt tight, and the dogs were happily trotting along...but mainly NOT pulling at all. One lady was 70 that was walking her GR of 7 months old and she got this as when her grandaughter walked her GR he would almost pull her over. Hope that helps


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wendi said:


> We do the leash trick the kwhit posted except we put it right behind the front legs, so when she pulls she creates the pressure on herself. It works to be able to stop the pulling long enough to get home if nothing else.


 This is the way,i was told to do it also.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

murphy1 said:


> I too was against prong collars. I had one from my last dog, Shamus, a 150lb French Mastiff...


Don't know if this was directed at me, but I never said I was against, I just have mixed feelings. As far as having to use it on your 150 FM, I had Danes before and all were trained on flat collars. Never had to use a prong or a choke. 

And yes, I would rather see a dog in a prong than a choke, sold both for many, many years. It's just that most people have _absolutely no clue_ how to fit a prong and they have no clue what position it should be on their dog's neck. I actually had all of them behind my counter so any one that wanted one had to ask for assistance. And, they had to have their dog with them.

_Edited_: Just wanted to add that I hope Joyce's thread doesn't turn into a prong collar debate. Won't help her with Bentley if it does. 

Need to also add though, they're appropriate is some situations, but they are _not_ for long term use. They are _training aids_. All dogs should be weaned off of them as they get better and better on lead. That should be the goal, IMO anyway.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

"You're not my real mother"

Omg I am DYING. So hilarious! I think this is what Winston says when he knows its time to go in his crate. I know you are frustrated, but I am dying of laughter!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

DH just called to see about making me a dr appt for this crappy migraine dr said he wants us to meet him at the er so I guess bentley will jsut have to remain in pppy jail.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Joyce, why would you consider using a prong collar or another collar that could cause neck damage (Halti or Gentle Leader) when you can use the EASY WALKER HARNESS with the ring at the front? Just like any job it is much easier with the right tool. 

PS I do like the shoe/screw idea for generally slippery surfaces. Double thanks! I think I will try it for my leash free walks at the creek


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hope the doctor is able to help you feel better soon. As for Mr. Bentley, I think there must be something in air (kibble)! I heard a radio ad today for "Total Transformation," a product that is supposed to help you deal with rebellious (human) teenagers. Harry is just beginning to exhibit some teenage behaviors and I was half tempted to order it to see if it would stop his back talk when I tell him "no".


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Joyce, i am so sad to hear of your migraine and that devilish Broadway!!

I can sympathize so well with your plight Bear is starting to pull again at at nearly 50 lbs already when he pulls it's like being pulled by a horse. Its unbelievable how strong they are!!! I have a bad back that recently flared up. Walking Bear this morning was great until the tail end when he could smell home. Took us 10 mins to walk 1/2 a block. 

Smh


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Not a fan of the easy walk harness as I think it inhibits shoulder movement. I have never seen a neck injury from a gentle leader. If I put a gentle leader on 6 month old Gabby, it is like adding power steering...she just does not pull, period.


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> Because I have another headache starting I took Bentley for his last walk a little early tonight. Fail.
> We have been through this and he knows how to walk so going backwards is not acceptable. I see a chiropractor 3 times a week for my back and all this pulling counteracts that.
> 
> I'm giving him one week to get it together. That will be 21 walks. I have always been 100% against prong collars but if at the end of a week he still wants to pull, that will be my next purchase.
> ...


I have always been against those prong collars also, but I was talking to a lady at petco recently who had a tiny little golden puppy. We were talking about pulling and she was a dog trainer, she has several large dogs as well as the puppy, when I say large I mean Great Dane large. She told me that she always uses the prong collars and can walk her two big dogs together with one hand and absolutely no pulling. The pinch gives the negative feedback to the dog and they self correct right away. Seriously I might give it a try, walking my two girls together sometimes is fun and others is just a nightmare. The other day during the storm my girls pulled and I dropped the leash, luckily one of my dogs listens and looked back at me as I was trying to run on ice and snow to catch them. It was scary. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Many dogs cannot handle the gentle leader on their face. It also looks like you have an aggressive dog to others who are uneducated. I can't bear to think about what would happen in a unexpected moment and the head is whipped sideways. Chills. We promptly threw ours away.

There should be no shoulder inhibition if it is fitted properly and would not happen if unless the dog is strongly pulling. The Easy Walker Harness is the best invention since sliced bread.

Sometimes I think we need to think about what we would want if we were an energetic pup that is excited about being allowed to have fun outdoors. No face restraints or prongs for me please! The Easy Walker is the compromise when safety is an issue.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We must agree to disagree, as I hate having no head control of my dog... I find it my job to educate people that if my dog is wearing a head collar, it is not a muzzle. I have used head collars on nine of my own dogs and walked multiple dogs at a time without injury. I do agree, that some dogs need to get "used" to the head collar. But for all my dogs, save one, I literally put the gentle leader on, the dog accepted it, and instantly went for a walk... At a behavior meeting I went to, there where techniques that were used to get the dog used to the gentle leader. I will reiterate that I have never seen a neck injury in practice from a gentle leader. I have seen many neck injuries from pulling too hard on the neck, whether it be a choke or plain old buckle collar.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

MyLady Heidi said:


> She told me that she always uses the prong collars and can walk her two big dogs together with one hand and absolutely no pulling...


I would never take a trainer seriously that had to depend on prong collars to walk her dogs safely. I don't care how big they are. Again, they should be viewed as training aids and not to be used long term. If she can't safely take two of her dogs walking without that type of collar, she should only be walking one at a time.



Sally's Mom said:


> I have never seen a neck injury in practice from a gentle leader...


There have been several dogs on my Dane board that developed wobblers or neck injuries from head halters. Most were puppies, (much too young to wear them), and some from the halter not fitting correctly and their owners not knowing how to use them properly. 

I personally like martingales. They're effective and have far less potential for damage. JMO...


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have the Easy Walker harness and Charlie still pulls like crazy - yes he is not choking himself to death but walking him is just as difficult. He does not get many walks - we use backyard play to exercise him. I'm very much looking forward to March, as that's when training starts for Charlie and I'm hoping to get some guidance on improving his leash walking so that we can do it more.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Joyce, so sorry to hear about your migraine. Hope the doctor can get you some relief.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Joyce, sorry to hear about your migraines ....I used to suffer from them years ago. Hideous things. Sorry to hear about Bentley too. Loki is just starting to have some issues too ....he is two weeks younger than Bentley. He is still walking fine with me, mostly on loose lead & flat collar, but now, when he sees another dog, he really wants to play with it ....even when it is barking at him from behind a fence. Loki starts bounding around, doing play bows & whining to be allowed to play with the other dog .....then he keeps pulling back when I walk him away. Thankfully, I am still able to distract him enough to regain his composure ....I give the Sit command ...sometimes have to say it more than once before he sits for me. Then I give him a cuddle & tell him he's a good boy, & say Let's Go, & that usually calms him down enough to continue on our walk. But .....he won't walk for my DH unless I am walking along with them ...I usually walk our papillon. If my DH attempts to walk him on his own, when I am at work in the evening, he says Loki keeps turning around to look for me, & less than halfway along the walk, will just sit down & refuse to budge until my very frustrated DH turns back towards home .....then Loki happily trots back towards our house! The other day, Loki sat down in the middle of the road & would not budge, & my poor DH ended up having to pick up all 60lb of him & carry him to a safe place. Now my DH has given up trying to walk him & plays frisbee in the back garden with him instead. Last night, Loki zoomed around the kitchen when I arrived home at midnight, after a busy eight hours on the ward & a 40 mins drive home ....rolled onto his back for me to rub his tummy, which I did, & then promptly mouthed my hand hard enough to leave a welt! He usually has a soft mouth, so I was not impressed & headed off to bed, leaving DH to settle him into his ex-pen for the night ....which thankfully Loki still does without any fuss. I guess we are entering the dreaded teenage years with our boys. It will be interesting to see if Loki is still walking nicely in two weeks time, when he will be the same age as your Bentley is now. Hope your baby does not need the prong collar, but at the end of the day, you need to be safe when you are walking him.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Am I the only person who has a dog that was a master at getting his leg over the leash when he was wearing the Easy Walk Harness? It became totally useless when Max did that. I know it was fitted properly, but he managed it every time before the walk was through, sometimes several times. 

We're using a Halti now. And I can walk him without having to have my chiropractor on speed dial.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

That happened when I used the Easy Walk. It got so annoying! The SENSE-ible harness hasn't done it for me.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your migraines, they are no fun! Hope you feel better soon! IMO I think every dog is different, just as all of us are different and what works for one dog may not work for another dog (or what works for one fur parent may not work for another!) Everything everyone has said about the prong collars is true, it shouldn't be a permanent fix it is just a training tool but when used correctly, doesn't harm the dog. Sometimes it is used as a last resort but sometimes it is not and people who know what they are doing and have a dog with a strong personality use the prong collar because that's what works for their pup. I'm all for people doing what helps them have a controlled and happy walk as long as it does not hurt the dog at all, and sometimes we must agree to disagree  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Work smart, not hard. Over and over, Casper teaches me that. I will never be stronger than he is, so it's all about the training. When he starts jumping, I know I've asked him to do too much and I go back and tweak the training plan. 



laprincessa said:


> Am I the only person who has a dog that was a master at getting his leg over the leash when he was wearing the Easy Walk Harness? It became totally useless when Max did that. I know it was fitted properly, but he managed it every time before the walk was through, sometimes several times.


Casper does that, so we taught him to back up over the leash and untangle himself.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks Karen, I will try that. We just spent over an hour and we didn't even make it a full city block. He has sudden'y decided that pulling is fun and I come home with a sore arm.
> For our hour long block walk I stopped every time he pulled. We can't get any exercise like that. :doh:


Methinks you have an adolescent.  You will need to return to basics if that's what's going on--to reinforce everything he's already learned but is challenging you on. Good luck! You've a really big adolescent to deal with!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> I have also used prong collars, both on our two goldens, and a great dane that my father had. If used properly, they do not harm the dog, and are definitely much safer than choke chains. I know that they are controversial, but it's better that than a possible dislocated shoulder....


I agree with this. The prongs look medieval and torturous but in fact when fitted properly and introduced to the dog appropriately, are a very safe and effective tool. There _are _many people who don't use them properly thoug, and I cringe when I see that. But when I put one on Tucker the first time, he sat for a second, considering, and behaved from the get-go. They put even pressure on the neck, unlike a choke collar which can damage their throats. They may not be ideal for long-term use, but if they enable people to walk their dogs with no one getting harmed, I say go for it.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

quilter said:


> Work smart, not hard. Over and over, Casper teaches me that. I will never be stronger than he is, so it's all about the training. When he starts jumping, I know I've asked him to do too much and I go back and tweak the training plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Casper does that, so we taught him to back up over the leash and untangle himself.


That's pretty neat! 
My problem was that once he got his leg over the leash, the pulling started all over, and my chest and shoulders would just be a mass of pain in a short time.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> That's pretty neat!
> My problem was that once he got his leg over the leash, the pulling started all over, and my chest and shoulders would just be a mass of pain in a short time.


The My Smart Puppy book says that dogs step over the leash on purpose to get attention. Step over leash, stop, wait for owner to untangle me, repeat. The author says to ignore and make them fix it themselves. We had taught Casper to back up, so we use that command. Lots of time we just have to step in front of him and he will pick up his foot and step back over the leash. 

We used the Wonder Walker harness for several months until Casper figured out he could pull in it. We felt like we were dragging him sideways all the time. The gentle leader is working great for us now.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

"You're not my real mother"

OMG! I laughed so hard i couldn't breathe! I swear Phoebe yelled the same thing to me just last night! She is 10 months and could easily be Bentley's twin. The behaviors you describe sound as though you must surely live right here! No? (Well, it's warmer here.)

All the teenage rebellion aside, Joyce, I hope and pray your migraine is better. They are debilitating and no fun as you are all too aware. Hoping for quick relief. God bless.
Dale


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Yesterday when I originally read your post I almost sprayed the mouthful of tea all over my monitor screen. Well today, when I saw someone quote the "you're not my real mother" I laughed out loud, really loud, here in the office. Now I am trying to keep the tears from trying not to laugh from ruining my eye makeup.

Around that same age is when I went to a prong collar with our Logan. We were in training class. The instructor had me go to it as my shoulder could no longer take it, and he decided he wanted to do what he wanted to do and was not listening. It made a huge difference. 

Remember - this too shall pass.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

UPDATE ON JOYCE....

In case anyone didn't see the post from today, her daughter posted on her account and she is in the hospital. It's sounds like an aneurysm... The clipped it and she will be in the hospital for a while according to her husband...

Joyce, get well soon! Thinking and praying for a very quick recovery!


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh wow.  Get well soon!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm glad they got it in time! No wonder she was having headaches. As someone else posted--maybe Bentley sensed that something wasn't right, and that's why he was acting out...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

fozziesmom said:


> I'm glad they got it in time! No wonder she was having headaches. As someone else posted--maybe Bentley sensed that something wasn't right, and that's why he was acting out...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Count me in with the Bentley was acting up because he sensed something wasn't quite right.
My late bridge boy would sniff, lick and act so strange after I would get a pet scan. The dye from the scan would give me blood blisters and blood rashes on my fore arms. They were never open and no blood was out on my skin but man would Mick act up when I had them. He was almost to the point of panic.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Joyce get well soon! That's very scary and I'm so glad they found it and you're okay. It's amazing what animals can sense!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh!!! Prayers are being sent Joyce! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am definitely in agreement that Bentley knew something was up.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Get well soon, we're all thinking of you!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Get well soon! It's very interesting that Bentley knew something was wrong.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

puddinhd58 said:


> UPDATE ON JOYCE....
> 
> In case anyone didn't see the post from today, her daughter posted on her account and she is in the hospital. It's sounds like an aneurysm... The clipped it and she will be in the hospital for a while according to her husband...
> 
> Joyce, get well soon! Thinking and praying for a very quick recovery!



Seems like Bentley wanted Mama close to home and he was going to make sure she was there even if he had to be a beast to get his point across.

Hopeing and praying Joyce has one speedy recovery!


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a golden that is going on 8 months, We got him from a friend that didnt have time for him at the age of 5 months. We love him so much but was wondering what we got ourselves into. He pulled sooo bad. I have been taking him to obedience training and the first thing we worked on was walking nicely. For the first week, i had to teach him "lets go" and he had to walk behind me or at my side. I would walk and as soon as he started pulling, I would turn and go the opposite way, he would pull and i would go the opposite way, I might have looked crazy outside going back and forth and for awhile i really didnt think it would work but it did. Then we learned "heel" where he had to walk at my left side. I ended up not walking him until he learned this and now we have been going on nice long walks and we actually enjoy it  I worked with him everyday whenever I could. it was worth it.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

robinrd said:


> I have a golden that is going on 8 months, We got him from a friend that didnt have time for him at the age of 5 months. We love him so much but was wondering what we got ourselves into. He pulled sooo bad. I have been taking him to obedience training and the first thing we worked on was walking nicely. For the first week, i had to teach him "lets go" and he had to walk behind me or at my side. I would walk and as soon as he started pulling, I would turn and go the opposite way, he would pull and i would go the opposite way, I might have looked crazy outside going back and forth and for awhile i really didnt think it would work but it did. Then we learned "heel" where he had to walk at my left side. I ended up not walking him until he learned this and now we have been going on nice long walks and we actually enjoy it  I worked with him everyday whenever I could. it was worth it.


Yes that works. That's the thing that set me off. He knows how to heel and he has walked for months without pulling then suddenly he turned into a quarter horse. I wouldn't have been upset with him if he didn't know what was expected of him but he knows how to walk nicely.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Nairb said:


> Screw some short sheet metal screws into the soles of your boots for traction on ice. Seriously. You can take them out later, and the boots will be as good as new. I've been doing this for years with running shoes.
> 
> The Screw Shoe: The best way to run on packed snow and ice!


Joyce,
Maybe try these kind of shoes?










Jodi


----------



## klee (Sep 14, 2012)

Have you tried the easy walker harness? Sawyer 11 months and 86 pds is tough to walk on the leash short or retractable so I got the easy walker from amazon( although they do sell it at pet smart.) He doesn't pull with it on. I can say he is not thrilled when I put it on but too bad. I can walk him without a problem. Check it out it might solve your problem


----------

